# Tutu Too Poofy



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I've made a no sew tutu for Mickey's Halloween Party, but I've decided the silly thing is too poofy. Does anyone have tips or experience for getting tulle to relax quickly? Right now, I've got it damp and wrapped tightly in a towel. I don't care if it's somewhat wrinkly (it's part of an Oscar the Grouch costume so I figure wrinkly sort of fits). Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Pbeck (Sep 26, 2014)

Tulle does "wear out" and loose puffiness over time. I had an issue like this a few years ago with a fairy skirt I made. I hung it in the bathroom with a steamy shower going and it did lose some of the volume, but not as much as I wanted, even after repeating several times. 

I ended up taking part of the waist band apart and spacing the gathers to relax it a little more. 

I hope you figure it out.


----------

